
Renaming OpenSUSE - Tomte
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/790298/500f204eb4631746/
======
perlgeek
I know that the name SUSE stems from an acronym, but it's also a woman's name
in Germany. So maybe switch it out for another, equally short woman's name?
"Lisa Linux" or "Nora Linux" or so maybe?

~~~
vectorEQ
why not a mans name this time around? like Tim linux or Hanz linux? :(

~~~
world32
"Linux" is already named after a man!

~~~
larntz
Linus Linux!

------
guiriduro
Why not just keep calling it OpenSUSE, a recognised brand, and use the
leverage that its brand recognition brings to SUSE (the company) 's products,
to get them to do what the community prefers, or keep the right sort of
distance etc. ? Sounds like a win/win.

~~~
masklinn
The SUSE part of openSUSE means any use of the name will be constrained and
controlled by the company. Which is much of the issue already:

> the openSUSE board spends a significant amount of its time dealing with
> trademark issues, to the detriment of the rest of the project.

Having openSUSE split from SUSE but keep using the trademark would make things
worse, even if the relationship remains cordial and of perfectly good faith.

~~~
guiriduro
I guess the trademark issue sits on the downsides column, whilst brand
recognition is on the other: your board will have to do a bunch of work to re-
establish the recognition they will lose by a name change. Have they properly
considered this? Will the board's "trademark issues" time gain offset the
extra work of going through name change and brand re-establishment?

SUSE and OpenSUSE gain by the association (I argue), and it is that gain to
SUSE, along with perceived OS community support, which is OpenSUSE's leverage
to create the relationship it wants with SUSE including license to use the
trademark without referral (within sensible limits). If SUSE are being
intransigent or controlling, I would agree a renaming is an unfortunate
necessity - but it hasn't been shown that they are, so why go through the
unnecessary pain?

------
prepend
ONSL is Not Suse Linux

ONSL

~~~
orpheline
Then why not 'INSL'?

~~~
jobigoud
Same argument can be used for all recursive acronyms. Both GNU and Linux for
example could have anything as first letter.

~~~
hawski
Linux is a recursive acronym?

------
temikus
Gecko linux?

~~~
checker
Lizard Linux

------
jasoneckert
What about ESUS (which is SUSE backwards) - it would preserve the SUSE brand
in a fun way that will likely catch on. Plus, it's the name of a Celtic god.

------
moonfern
Would a different spelling help with the copyright issue? Examples "opensuze"
"opensoese"

And khula-suse/khulazuse (Hindi for open) ?

I've a suggestion: Khula-use

~~~
majewsky
It's not a copyright issue, it's a trademark issue. Anything resembling the
trademark can be considered an infringement, and it's up to a judge to decide
what is.

~~~
Double_a_92
Then it must be really completely different. Something like "ChameleonOS"
would also infringe the trademark since that animal as logo for an OS is also
protected?

~~~
majewsky
IANAL, but if they went with ChameleonOS and their logo looked sufficiently
different from any SUSE logos, they should be in the clear.

------
silversconfused
Wouldn't the past tense of suse be susaw?

------
Yetino
OpenSushi

------
jpeg_hero
See if Illumos is available?

------
boomskats
How about SEntOS?

